
Snapchat Says It’s Improving Its App, Service To Prevent Future User Data Leaks - nikunjk
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/02/snapchat-says-its-improving-its-app-service-to-prevent-future-leaks/
======
psychotik
Way to not apologize or really 'fix' the issue. For all users who don't opt
out (which they don't say will be default) this vulnerability will still exist
and be exploitable. They'll just make it (somewhat) harder.

